# Where do you carry your back up knife and why?



## Lisa (Mar 7, 2008)

Where do you think the best place to carry a back up knife would be?  Would you carry it on your weak side for easy access should your strong arm become disabled?  What do you do?


----------



## exile (Mar 7, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Where do you think the best place to carry a back up knife would be?  Would you carry it on your weak side for easy access should your strong arm become disabled?  What do you do?



I carry a combat tactical on my strong side and my backup flick knife on my weak side, and will draw both at the same time, but only the tactical (a Wagner Böker) will be visible. But I also carry two shaken at all times,  which will come into play from two feet away or less, targeting the attacker's face, specifically the eyes. 

Thing is, I won't draw my knife unless it's an absolutely critical life/death situation, and in that situation, well, anything goes, and _will_ go...


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 7, 2008)

I've gone through a variety of knives over the years (always trying to find that elusive "perfect" knife). However, in general terms, the placement has remained the same--at least one on each side so that I can access a knife with either hand.

What I've settled on for my non-dominant side, which is the left side since I'm right-handed, is a push-dagger. I chose this tool because I feel that it is probably the most intuitive type of knife to use, particularly for anyone who has ever trained in any type of striking art (karate, boxing, etc.). It also has the benefit of being a fixed-blade which eliminates most of the "fine motor skill" problems associated with trying to deploy a folder under pressure.

For my dominant hand (at the moment) I'm carrying a Spyderco P'Kal (one of their "waved" folders) in my right-front pocket. While this is not a fixed-blade and is therefore not as reliable, I have two reasons why I personally don't find this to be an issue. For one thing, I carry my pistol on my right side and that will be the tool I'd prefer to reach for if I have to use deadly force. Secondly, because my right hand is my dominant hand, I'm just "better" with a folding knife with that hand. I also usually carry a "waved" Spyderco Endura in my right-rear pocket for utility or for an extra backup. This knife will switch duties and become my "left hand knife" (at which point it's moved to my left front pocket) if I am dressed in a manner that does not allow me to carry my push-dagger.

Anyway, that's what I'm doing right now and it seems to be working thus far based on pressure testing my deployment during training.  
I personally feel that if you're going to carry a knife for defense, you should carry one on each side since you have no idea which hand will be able to access a tool.  If I was only carrying one for some reason, I'd probably try to carry it as close to the centerline of my body as possible so that it would be available for either hand.


----------



## exile (Mar 7, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> I've gone through a variety of knives over the years (always trying to find that elusive "perfect" knife). However, in general terms, the placement has remained the same--at least one on each side so that I can access a knife with either hand.
> 
> *What I've settled on for my non-dominant side, which is the left side since I'm right-handed, is a push-dagger. I chose this tool because I feel that it is probably the most intuitive type of knife to use, particularly for anyone who has ever trained in any type of striking art (karate, boxing, etc.).* It also has the benefit of being a fixed-blade which eliminates most of the "fine motor skill" problems associated with trying to deploy a folder under pressure.



Very interesting, ktx. My flick knife is essentially just that, a push-dagger, released by a special leverage arrangement so that a slight touch on the release flange opens the knife up as fast as a switchblade, with at least as little effort. I never really thought about why I had settled on that setup, but I think you're dead right aobut the intuitive nature of that kind of weapon, especially if the assailant is preoccupied with the problem posed by your main combat weapon in the other hand... :EG:



kenpotex said:


> For my dominant hand (at the moment) I'm carrying a Spyderco P'Kal (one of their "waved" folders) in my right-front pocket. While this is not a fixed-blade and is therefore not as reliable, I have two reasons why I personally don't find this to be an issue. For one thing, I carry my pistol on my right side and that will be the tool I'd prefer to reach for if I have to use deadly force. Secondly, because my right hand is my dominant hand, I'm just "better" with a folding knife with that hand. *I also usually carry a "waved" Spyderco Endura in my right-rear pocket for utility or for an extra backup. This knife will switch duties and become my "left hand knife" (at which point it's moved to my left front pocket) if I am dressed in a manner that does not allow me to carry my push-dagger.*



Aha! So you too carry a _third_ bladed weapon for additional backup! I'm  _not_ crazy!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2008)

I only have 1 knife... typically it's all I need. If I find myself needing another one... then I've screwed up with the first one and am in trouble. 
In all of my bladed confrontations I've never lost my primary (and only) blade. Made it a point not to. 
:asian:


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2008)

I carry mine opposite my side side....It's one of those small knives made by Ka-Bar..Easily drawn with the left or right hand...Kept there so I ALWAYS have a weapon at hand...


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2008)

Forgot the image..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> Forgot the image..


 
Hey Drac the Kabar TDI is an awesome little knife.  I usually have that on my weakside on in an ankle holster.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I only have 1 knife... typically it's all I need. If I find myself needing another one... then I've screwed up with the first one and am in trouble.
> In all of my bladed confrontations I've never lost my primary (and only) blade. Made it a point not to.
> :asian:



Ya know Mac, don't take this the wrong way please but don't you feel you are just asking for trouble by carrying only one knife?  There is no possible way for a person to anticipate absolutely every variable in every fight and having only one and believing that you will never need a back up because you never lost your primary in other confrontations is somewhat naive, no?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> I carry mine opposite my side side....It's one of those small knives made by Ka-Bar..Easily drawn with the left or right hand...Kept there so I ALWAYS have a weapon at hand...



I got one of those recently thinking it'd make a good back-up knife (my current one is a small utility blade on my keychain, which would then become the tertiary blade), but I got the smaller one and found it a bit too small for my liking. I _did _get the trainer to go with it though!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2008)

Now see ... here's where I get a little cloak-and-dagger ... I don't mind some discussion on knife wielding but ... I sure don't want to post publicly where my back up is.

But let's just say I agree with several posters here.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Ya know Mac, don't take this the wrong way please but don't you feel you are just asking for trouble by carrying only one knife?  There is no possible way for a person to anticipate absolutely every variable in every fight and having only one and believing that you will never need a back up because you never lost your primary in other confrontations is somewhat naive, no?



No, you're right Lisa, no-one can see everything that's going to or could happen in a fight. However; It all depends upon where I'm at as well. Sometimes one knife/blade isn't enough, but what then is my martial art training for? Training to fight without weapons. If I do lose my primary blade I will most assuredly be looking around (best as I can) for something else... broken bottle, 2X4, whatever! Improvisation. But if none of those are available (and an attacker isn't just going to stand around waiting for you to find something), then I will have to use my martial skills best as I can neh? 
Also consider this. Because of my father's position in the community and I as his guide/interpreter we go into government buildings all the time. If I have one blade on me then it's seen as "okay" but walking around carrying two or three? What's the message? The message to a non-martialist? The security guard? Also if I have to go through a security check point, which I have I have to empty out everything in my pockets to go through the metal detector. Again, pulling out two or three blades and laying them on the table at a government building or the state capitol doesn't bode well for my trying to convince them I'm just trying to defend myself. Mind you when I have to leave my folded blade with the security in order to continue passing through the building... I'm "unarmed" aren't I? 
Drac and some of the others are LEO's so technically they can get away with it. Except of course when they're not on duty or not in uniform. 
I could leave the "spares" behind in the car when we park but then I'm back down to one blade again aren't I? What's the point? 
In my experience (so far) one blade is enough and that blade doesn't always make it's appearance until it's needed. I've only been in a few bladed conflicts but been in quite a few more without a knife making it's appearance.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 8, 2008)

exile said:


> Very interesting, ktx. *My flick knife is essentially just that, a push-dagger, released by a special leverage arrangement so that a slight touch on the release flange opens the knife up as fast as a switchblade,* with at least as little effort. I never really thought about why I had settled on that setup, but I think you're dead right aobut the intuitive nature of that kind of weapon, especially if the assailant is preoccupied with the problem posed by your main combat weapon in the other hand... :EG:


Do you have a picture (or link to a picture)?  Or at least a brand and model?  I'm having a hard time visualizing what you're talking about.




exile said:


> Aha! So you too carry a _third_ bladed weapon for additional backup! I'm _not_ crazy!


In addition to those, I'll add another fixed blade in a belt sheath if I'm hiking, camping or whatever...it pays to have options 




			
				Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Hey Drac the Kabar TDI is an awesome little knife. I usually have that on my weakside on in an ankle holster


 On the somewhat rare occasions when I wear a uniform (once every few weeks or so) I have a small TDI on my weak-side boot...great, versatile little blades.



			
				MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Sometimes one knife/blade isn't enough, but what then is my martial art training for? Training to fight without weapons.


See my sig-line


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> > Originally Posted by *MA-Caver*
> > Sometimes one knife/blade isn't enough, but what then is my martial art training for? Training to fight without weapons.
> 
> 
> ...



:asian: good one, but I'll stand by what I said regardless .


----------



## exile (Mar 8, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Do you have a picture (or link to a picture)?  Or at least a brand and model?  I'm having a hard time visualizing what you're talking about.



I got it at a knife shop, so I don't have a link. But it's a flicker, and opens out to the side like a folder, but no wrist action is needed. I don't know what the innards are like, but when the knife is closed, there's a kind of projection at the end of the handle (the handle kind of flares out slightly to provide a sort of 'hilt') and when you press on that projection, the blade snaps out. But unlike a switchblade, it doesn't involve a spring-loaded release; you can feel some engagement with the blade going on inside the handle which provides so much leverage that the rotation outward, in response to your pressure on that projection,  is instantaneous and virtually effortless; and unlike a folder, you don't manipulate the blade directly. I don't have any idea of what the engineering is, but the knife is relatively heavy for its size, leading me to think there's some kind of tricky works contained in the handle. 

Drac has seen it and informs me that knives of that sort are not regarded with extreme favor officially. I figure that in any situation where the need to use it arises, I'll have a lot more on my mind than explaining the fact that I carry such a knife to the authorities....

... and yes, it does indeed pay, and pay well, to have options....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 8, 2008)

I varry where and what I carry for a backup. carrying the same back up inthe same place is good if no one knows it is there, and can lead to a quicker use but it also can be known to others after a time


----------



## Doc_Jude (Mar 8, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> What I've settled on for my non-dominant side, which is the left side since I'm right-handed, is a push-dagger. I chose this tool because I feel that it is probably the most intuitive type of knife to use, particularly for anyone who has ever trained in any type of striking art (karate, boxing, etc.). It also has the benefit of being a fixed-blade which eliminates most of the "fine motor skill" problems associated with trying to deploy a folder under pressure.



GREAT POINT!!!!

My EDC is a Cold Steel Recon1 or Extra Large Voyager clipped to my right hip pocket. Just the easiest access. If I carry a back-up, it's usually when I'm wearing cargo pants so it's in my left cargo pocket.


----------



## tellner (Mar 8, 2008)

I usually don't. There's a limit to how much junk I'm willing to carry around for "what if". That's usually filled with other things like tools, first aid supplies or electronics. If a pistol and a knife don't do the trick I probably need a priest, not yet another weapon.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 8, 2008)

tellner said:


> I usually don't. There's a limit to how much junk I'm willing to carry around for "what if". That's usually filled with other things like tools, first aid supplies or electronics. If a pistol and a knife don't do the trick I probably need a priest, not yet another weapon.


For routine, day-to-day function, I agree.  Depending on work tasks, I carry a gun, lots of ammo, a multi-tool, and a knife.  And a baton, and pepper spray, and maybe even a Taser.    All this with body armor, radio, phones, and still more stuff.  (I weighed the stuff I carried in patrol, and it averaged 30 lbs.)

Walking around, "normal" stuff or off duty, I almost always have a gun, spare ammo, some sort of restraints, a folding knife, and a multitool.  Along with two cell phones and the rest of the day to day crap...  I could carry more knives, but there's just a functional limit.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Where do you think the best place to carry a back up knife would be? Would you carry it on your weak side for easy access should your strong arm become disabled? What do you do?


 
I carry a folder-either in my strong side hip pocket, or, if I'm wearing painter's jeans, in the little pocket on the leg-because with my long arms, it's easy and unobtrusive to reach. That's my primary though-the knife I use for opening packages, cutting ropes, and every other thing a knife might be used for, including self-defense.

My backup is a Mont Blanc pen in my shirt breast pocket. No, it's not a knife, but sometimes, the pen *is* mightier than the sword-and nobody ever pays any attention to a pen, even an expensive, obsolete fountain pen.......%-} .....it's been my backup for nearly thirty years....thirty years ago, it was my primary, in New York-and it did me good;


.....I do carry a few other sharp things, most of the time, though.....


----------



## tellner (Mar 9, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> For routine, day-to-day function, I agree.  Depending on work tasks, I carry a gun, lots of ammo, a multi-tool, and a knife.  And a baton, and pepper spray, and maybe even a Taser.    All this with body armor, radio, phones, and still more stuff.  (I weighed the stuff I carried in patrol, and it averaged 30 lbs.)



Ye gawds. Do they also issue you an insulated Camelbak full of ice water to treat you for the inevitable heat exhaustion? I see why foot patrol is dying out.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 9, 2008)

the last time i saw it , it was in my tackle  box :idunno: (i think)


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 9, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> the last time i saw it , it was in my tackle  box :idunno: (i think)



Great place for it... when you're out on the lake and you hear that ominous music of duh-duh-dum-duh-dum and you see a fin on the water... :jaws:


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 9, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Great place for it... when you're out on the lake and you hear that ominous music of duh-duh-dum-duh-dum and you see a fin on the water... :jaws:




:jaw-dropping: i better look out,, LOL


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 9, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> :jaw-dropping: i better look out,, LOL


You'd better not cry! 

(hums a familiar tune)


----------



## cbjr5 (Mar 9, 2008)

Alot of good advise given to you on this matter.  I carry one knife, because I do carry one knife, it is on my strong side.  I figure if I have to use, I'm going to use it in my strong hand.  If you ended up carrying two knives, one on your weak side, make sure you place it wear you can get to it easily and do your best to be profient in getting it and using it.


----------

